# Help with speaker sound..



## jlromero951 (Feb 4, 2012)

Not sure if im posting this in the right section ... I apologize if im in the wrong place. I have a droid charge fp1 rooted eclipse rom pbj 5.xx cwm ... 
My problem is my phone speaker sound is completely gone. It all started when my phone had a random reboot out of nowhere .. took me to the recovery menu.. the hard buttons became disabled .. I pulled the battery ... restarted phone and I never got my sound back again .. I did a factory reset with clockwork and reflashed rom and everything and still the same result.. could it be possible if this is actually a physical internal damage .. like short inside or something?? .. I can get sound when I plug my headphones and talk on the phone but speaker is gone .. I can't hear my phone ring ever .. or play anything with sound .. youtube, google play, etc.. any help is greatly appreciated .. thank you!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Sounds like hardware failure to me

Sent from my 7" Galaxy Tab 2


----------



## jlromero951 (Feb 4, 2012)

I was hoping I would get a respond from you .. thanks so much with your continued support with the droid charge..

But yea ...so that's what it comes down to with the speaker problem then? I assumed that. Hearing it from you comforts me to get another charge.. thank you imnuts!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KarateExplosion6 (Oct 5, 2011)

EXACT same problem happened to me!!! No idea what caused it and I've never heard of another person having this problem. I never had a random reboot that I know about, but I slept through an alarm one day and thought it was odd... and that was it, no more sound.

I tried everything to fix it. Reflashed the stock ODIN package, etc. Nothing worked.

I eventually called Verizon and had a replacement sent.


----------



## jlromero951 (Feb 4, 2012)

KarateExplosion6 said:


> EXACT same problem happened to me!!! No idea what caused it and I've never heard of another person having this problem. I never had a random reboot that I know about, but I slept through an alarm one day and thought it was odd... and that was it, no more sound.
> 
> I tried everything to fix it. Reflashed the stock ODIN package, etc. Nothing worked.
> 
> I eventually called Verizon and had a replacement sent.


Yep.. I knew for sure I had a sound problem when I slept through an alarm also ...
I hate dealing with verizon when it comes to this stuff .. I think I might be gutsy enough tonight to crack my droid open .. maybe something got loose or something ..

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KarateExplosion6 (Oct 5, 2011)

jlromero951 said:


> Yep.. I knew for sure I had a sound problem when I slept through an alarm also ...
> I hate dealing with verizon when it comes to this stuff .. I think I might be gutsy enough tonight to crack my droid open .. maybe something got loose or something ..
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


That would have been my plan of attack as well (since I didn't buy insurance), but since this happened within my first 12 months of owning the phone I was able to get the replacement free of charge (no pun intended!).


----------

